# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Endokrynologia >  Ekstrakt swinskiej tarczycy diety hashimoto niedoczynnosc tarczyca dieta suplementy

## swinska tarczyca

Mam sprowadzany z Tajlandii suplement diety Thiroyd 1000 tabletek po 60 mg. Sprzedaję po 180zł + 20 zł przesyłka pobraniowa.

Również mam suplement Thyroid-S i Thyroid TR (bez laktozy i glutenu), 1000 tabletek po 60 mg, za 250 zł, włącza to koszt wysyłki rejestrowanej z Tajlandii. Mogę też go wysłać z Polski, ale za 350 zł.

Proszę przekaż znajomym.

dziekuję z góry

Jan Krongboon
massagewarsaw@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli chcesz schudnąć to możesz pomyśleć o wizycie u dobrego dietetyka ranking.abczdrowie.pl Na pewno ustali dietę odpowiednią dla ciebie i twoich potrzeb. Poza tym będzie ci cały czas towarzyszył podczas procesu odchudzania.

----------

